# 84 300zx keeps stalling



## racerb (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a 84 Z that runs nice and smooth but it stalls after running for about 1 minute. It starts right back up without any problems but dies after about a minute. I checked the error codes and got a 13-cylinder head temperture circuit, it also showed a 23 - throttle position sensor,but it disappeared after starting the car, and it also showed a 31-a/c load. Please anyone that can help point me in the right direction to getting my car running properly please respond.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

XenonZ31 Reference

Get an FSM and start with the head sensor circuit.

TPS is just an idle switch if you have a manual. You may be able to adjust it.


----------



## racerb (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for your input,but I'm thinking that maybe my ecu is acting up. I've pulled codes 3 different times and the first time I got a 13,23,and 31. The other times I got just a 23,and 31. It's got me going crazy. Is replacing the ecu expensive, if that turns out to be my problem. I just want to know what it's gonna take to fix my car. I'm new to the Z-world and this forum,but I'm willing to learn.


----------



## racerb (Dec 13, 2011)

Is the throttle vavle switch the same as the throttle position sensor switch, as I said before I'm new to the Z-car game but willing to learn.I was told to clean the throttle position sensor but I don't know what it looks like or where it's at. Please help.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The tps is pretty much just a throttle switch for the Z31. Listings may take one name or the other depending on what version of the FSM you read. 

Cleaning the contacts may help, but as long as you have a basic multimeter the FSM can guide you through testing the whole sensor. Its a 3-wire sensor located on the throttle body.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds kinda like a vaccuum leak to me. Does it stay running if you give it a little gas and idle it yourself or it shuts down no matter what? If your boosting what vac are you running at idle?


----------



## racerb (Dec 13, 2011)

I considered a vaccum leak,but I think it might be the fuel pump. When I turn the key on I don't hear the pump at all. When I bought the car I replaced the pump and the fuel tank,and the pump would run as long as the key was on,but now I don't hear anything.I thought the pump should run only long enough to prime the system if you don't start the car. I consider all suggestions and any help.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

ya the fuel pump should turn on when you turn the key from off to acc. check your fuses also my fuse box has a loose connector for the radio fuse. maybe its not contacting. if you replaced your fuel pump maybe your pickup line is in the wrong place and its not suckin any gas up.


----------

